# Any Good Products That Keep the Wet Look ALL Day?



## bizimom (May 24, 2006)

I love the way my hair looks after I take a shower. Is there any product out there that maintains that "WET" look all day?




Leslie.


----------



## eightthirty (May 24, 2006)

That's a good question. Whenever I use mousse or gel parts of my hair end up drying and I look funny! It bugs me like crazy, too. I generally just use Suave Professionals. I wonder if the brand might make a difference. Hair Experts?


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 24, 2006)

i dont know, but i remember wanting to ask this one girl who was working at Red Robbin how she did hers. cause her's looked perfect. i wish i did and that was like 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 24, 2006)

a serum?


----------



## michko970 (May 24, 2006)

Paul mitchells slick works


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2006)

If I use a combination of mousse and gel,I can achieve that look.


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2006)

john frieda silicone gel is really good and inexpensive!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 26, 2006)

I would say either a gel or a serum --- but unless you cover every inch --- there's gonna be some dry spots... I have yet to find something that gives the 'total' wet look.


----------



## PrettyPorcupine (Jun 29, 2006)

I just bought LA Looks' Wet Look Gel -- yah, the cheap stuff! It works well! But I get the best results from TreSemme.

I do have to use a lot of product, though--my hair is very thick, coarse, and curly--girls with finer hair may not need as much. My method: I comb my hair in the shower while it has conditioner on it, then get out and while it's still dripping I apply a frizz-fighting serum (any brand will do, it' s all just silicone). Then I take handfuls of the gel and apply carefully to each section of my hair. I work very quickly to handle the hair as little as possible, and make sure to apply product both underneath and on top. I concentrate on the ends as these tend to be very dry, and on the crown to stop frizzing. I usually pull the bangs down hard across my head so they'll dry smooth, too.

As long as I thoroughly coat it, and don't touch it while it's drying I get a beautiful wet look. (I never get it perfectly, there is always some small dang patch in back that gets fuzzy no matter what I do! ARGGHH!)

TreSemme Curl Care Mousse gives me a fantastic wet look, but I have to use a lot of it.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 29, 2006)

also i used to wear INFUSIUM when i used to wear my hair curly. and it looked wet all day, of course i used alot though.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I would say either a gel or a serum --- but unless you cover every inch --- there's gonna be some dry spots... I have yet to find something that gives the 'total' wet look.



Janelle, do you have a favorite serum?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Janelle, do you have a favorite serum? I used to use Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny.... but I get more of a 'wet' (although kinda crunchy) look from Biosilk's Rock Hard Gellee


----------



## Salope (Jun 29, 2006)

Biolage's Gelee keeps my curly hair wet and stiff all day.


----------



## smilingface (Jun 29, 2006)

Another vote for the LA looks gel. I like the LA looks mega, mega hold gel. I get the yellow kind. I will definately get that wet look if I use a lot of this.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I used to use Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny.... but I get more of a 'wet' (although kinda crunchy) look from Biosilk's Rock Hard Gellee



Thank you!



Thank you!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome!



Welcome!


----------

